# Diarrhea in 7month old goat



## pturner9273 (Nov 3, 2021)

Good morning, I have a 7 month old Nubian doe that has been having diarrhea for 2 weeks. At the time my husband and I were gone when the diarrhea started but was not told until 2 days after. I had her dewormed with Cydectin but the diarrhea continued. I started to give her electrolytes and Pepto-Bismol which the doe does like and I can syringe feed that to her twice a day. She is still eating her grain and hay and her energy is normal. I did do a fecal float 9 days after having diarrhea and saw 1 coccidia and a moderate amount of barberpole eggs so 10 days after she got dewormed with Cydectin we dewormed her again. It’s only been a day since the second deworming but her stools are very inconsistent with being watery in the morning and more firm in the evening. She is a smaller goat maybe around 20lbs but you can tell she has lost weight. To my knowledge, she has not go into anything toxic since the rest of the herd is normal. Is there anything else I can do? I do work at a small animal animal hospital so I can get some prescription things if need be. Thank you in advance!


----------



## i like my goats (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi i dont know very much. i would repost your post here The Goat Spot Forum there is almost no one on this site.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Ya I agree @i like my goats that The Goat Spot Forum would definitely give you a lot more information that you need more then this one would but ya.. My doe recently had three types of worms so we took her to the vet and they gave her an antibiotic in case she got any infection from the worms, a b complex shot, a coccidia dewormer, and then she recommended me to get either fenzendazole or ivermectin to deworm the rest of my goats. And after she gave my one doe that, abt 2 days later she was acting her normal self. It seems like her stools would be better by now.


----------

